# sendmail+t-online

## moogli

Hoffentlich ist das nicht zu sehr Off-Topic.

Ich suche ein How-To oder eine kurze Anleitung, wie ich Sendmail einrichte um Mails aus meinem HeimNetz an den T-Online Server zu senden und auch lokale Mails im Heimnetz versenden kann. 

Oder ist hier Postfix vieleicht die bessere Alternative?

Vieleicht weiss ja jemand wo ich ein gutes How-To oder Tutorial finde.

Gruss

Moogli

----------

## Marvin-X

 *moogli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich suche ein How-To oder eine kurze Anleitung, wie ich Sendmail einrichte um Mails aus meinem HeimNetz an den T-Online Server zu senden und auch lokale Mails im Heimnetz versenden kann. 

 

Ich glaube nicht das Du Sendmail willst  :Smile: 

Alternative, die üblichen Bekannten: Exim, Postfix, Qmail

 *Quote:*   

> Oder ist hier Postfix vieleicht die bessere Alternative?

 

Von der Konfigurierung auf alle Fälle Exim und Postfix (bei Qmail muss ich passen, kann vielleicht ein anderer was zu schreiben)

Vieleicht weiss ja jemand wo ich ein gutes How-To oder Tutorial finde.

Für Postfix:

http://www.linux-tin.org/tin.german/setupguide/server/suse/html/mailserver.htm

http://www.tuxhausen.de/

unter der Rubrik Artikel.

Vom Suse Verlag gibt es auch ein Buch zu Postfix. Weiss aber nicht ob das was gescheites ist.

Für Exim:

http://www.world-email.cx/

http://exim.work.de/

----------

## meyerm

Bzgl qmail: Ich kann nix zu postfix und exim sagen (aber dass postfix eine cnf-oder-so Datei hat stoert mich schon *g*). Aber qmail ist sehr einfach zu konfigurieren und auch schon in der Grundeinrichtung sehr sicher. Zudem gibt es viele Patches z.B. fuer SMTP-AUTH (habe ich erst gestern eingerichtet). Hat halt den nachteil eines jeden stabilen und sicheren Systems. Es wird nur sehr langsam aktualisiert (ok, ich sehe das als Postmaster eher als Vorteil  :Wink:  aber privat bevorzugt man dann doch oft eher aktuellere Pakete als selber patchen zu muessen).

Ausserdem geht es sehr sparsam mit den Ressourcen Deines Rechners um. Auch bietete es Deinen Benutzer eine sehr, sehr einfach und komfortable Methode (die .qmail-Dateien) eigene Mini.Mailinglisten einzurichten.

Zusammenfassend kann ich Qmail nur empfehlen.  :Smile: 

PS: Ich weiss, das ist gemein. Jetzt wurden Dir wieder alle 3 empfohlen... *fg*

----------

## Marvin-X

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Oder ist hier Postfix vieleicht die bessere Alternative?

 

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Wie Du siehst ist es eine persönliche Geschmacksfrage welchen MTA man benutzen möchte. Hier noch eine Entscheidungshilfe bzgl. der Konfigurierung.

- Postfix und Exim lassen sich über eine einzelne Config konfigurieren.

- Beide sind ziemlich einfach und sehr leistungsstark.

- Postfix soll eine etwas bessere Performance haben, was allerdings nur interessant ist wenn man ein ISP ist. (Qmail soll noch etwas besser darin sein)

- Qmail (wie gesagt ich bin kein Kenner, vielleicht sagt "meyerm" dazu noch etwas) besteht aus vielen kleinen Dateien, die einzeln konfiguriert werden müssen. (War für mich immer der Hinderungsgrund Qmail zu benutzen)

- Exim ist monolitisch wie Sendmail, Qmail und Postfix nicht. (Das ist aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig ausser man ist paranoid und Postmaster eines ISP, für Otto-Normal weniger interessant)

So ich habe versucht so neutral wie möglich die Fakts aufzuschreiben.

Persönlich war für mich privat Exim die Wahl und zwar weil er sehr gut mit verschiedenen Smarthosts kommunizieren kann (einen Link wie man das einrichtet kann ich gerne geben) Das ist für einen "Privaten" der nicht direkt zustellt und mehere Mailboxen bei verschiedenen Freemailern hat der normale Weg. Postfix kann das soweit ich weiss nicht. (Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren) Ob und wie Qmail das macht, wie gesagt da muss ein anderer was zu schreiben.

So jetzt kannst Du Dich entscheiden.

----------

## meyerm

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> - Qmail (wie gesagt ich bin kein Kenner, vielleicht sagt "meyerm" dazu noch etwas) besteht aus vielen kleinen Dateien, die einzeln konfiguriert werden müssen. (War für mich immer der Hinderungsgrund Qmail zu benutzen)

 

Stets zu Diensten.  :Very Happy: 

- Qmail ist, was die Performance angeht, wohl das beste, was zu haben ist. Das heisst natuerlich nicht, dass Postfix oder exim schlecht sind! Das wuerde ich nur ueber sendmail behaupten...  :Rolling Eyes:  Und wie schon Marvin-X sagte, wir reden hier von Privatgebrauch - d.h. alle 3 sind mehr als ausreichend.

- Ich weiss, dass GMX nicht unbedingt DIE Referenz ist, aber die Ausfaelle liegen immerhin am Netz / den Techniker / sonst was. Aber sie setzen ebenfalls qmail ein. Du siehst, skalierbar ist es allemal.  :Smile: 

- Die Konfiguration von Qmail besteht wirklich aus meheren Dateien. Das schoene ist aber, dass die Standardeinstellungen ziemlich gut sind. In meinem Beispeil werde ich gleich z.B. die maximale Anzahl Mails, die gleichzeitig zugestellt werden koennen, begrenzen. Diese config-Dateien sind standardmaessig gar nicht da. (Ist aber alles dokumentiert.) Ob man eine grosse oder viele kleine Configs bevorzugt ist sicher Geschmackssache. Ich bin eher fuer viele kleine, das erleichtert die Wartung und Bearbeitung mit Skripts (und wer schon mal vor lauter Frust eine _richtig_ grosse apache-config aufgesplittet hat, weiss warum er das tut...  :Wink:  ).

- Qmail ist wirklich in viele kleine Programme aufgeteilt. Und das gefaellt mir als postmaster einer Domain seeeehr gut.  :Smile:  Denn selbst wenn Sicherheitsluecken auftreten sollten (was bisher noch NIE(!!) passiert ist), koennen die Programme nix kaputt machen. Der SMTP-Daemon kann nur weitergeben an den Daemon, welcher dann lokal oder remote zustellt (letztere sind von aussen natuerlich nicht erreichbar). Somit sollte eigentlich nix passieren.

- Noch ein Wort zur Zuverlaessigkeit. Aufgrund der Konstruktion der programme und Queues ist es (fast) ausgeschlossen, dass selbst bei einem Rechnerabsturz waehrend eines Transfers Mails verloren gehen!

So, zum Schluss kann ich nur noch sagen, dass mir persoenlich qmail sehr gut gefaellt und auch meine Mit-Admins damit sehr zufrieden sind. Wenn es aber an den privaten Bereich geht, ist eine moeglichst komfortable Variante vorzuziehen. Ich _kenne_ nur qmail, daher will ich keine letztendliche Empfehlung aussprechen. Aber was ich so gehoert habe ist postfix sicher auch nicht verkehrt.

Hoffe, alle Klarheiten beseitigt zu haben.  :Smile: 

Marcel

PS: ein kleines Beispiel einer Sub-Domain, damit Du mal siehst, was man bloss einstellen muss. (man _kann_ noch viel mehr, aber man brauchts nicht - wenn Du mehrere Domains verwaltest kommt halt noch ~/virtualdomains dazu)

Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass noch das eine oder andere Feature per Umgebungsvariable gesetzt ist oder beim Start des Daemons mitgegeben wird. Aber das ist nur minimal.

```

#/etc/qmail/concurrencylocal (ist normalerweise nicht genutzt)

5

```

```

#/etc/qmail/concurrencyremote (ist normalerweise nicht genutzt)

10

```

```

#/etc/qmail/defaultdomain

subdomain.domain.de

```

```

#/etc/qmail/locals

localhost

subdomain.domain.de

<Namen lokaler Clients>

```

```

#/etc/qmail/me

mail.subdomain.domain.de

```

```

#/etc/qmail/plusdomain

domain.de

```

```

#/etc/qmail/rcpthosts (verhindert relaying, geht aber auch diffizieler mit Umgebungsvariablen und so :) )

localhost

mail.subdomain.domain.de

subdomain.domain.de

```

----------

